# Specific type connectors - anyone know the yield?



## domus1212 (May 6, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone know something about that type connectors?

What is the yield?

Thanks in advance, Dominik


----------



## Martijn (May 6, 2021)

Expect about 0.1% yield max. So one gram per kilo.


----------



## domus1212 (May 6, 2021)

I have another better photo, but thanks for reply.

I found that some of them are epic eltra ldb 2 (second photo) and maybe as you know eltra has 17,2g/1kg, but what about the rest?


----------



## nickvc (May 7, 2021)

Unless you have specific weights of types the yield will be what it is, we can all guess but that gives you no hard data.
If you want yield data I suggest keeping all types separate and then recover from each type to get that data or pay for assays, this sort of data is how professional refiners earn their living.
Another point to consider is how good a refiner you are, just because one may get say 6 grams a kilo doesn’t mean everyone will, others may get more or less.
The only yield data that is of any use to you is yours.


----------



## domus1212 (May 7, 2021)

I know, I will check and send the info after. But the last question is, I've got the for $50 per 1,5 kg, is it ok price to buy them or no? And can sell gold $57 per g.


----------



## etack (May 7, 2021)

Do a surface area calculation on it and i would say those are 15 micro inch thick plating.

Eric


----------



## domus1212 (May 8, 2021)

Thanks, so it give me the value of 1,6g per kg


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 8, 2021)

Domus, I think you are misunderstanding.

You have to calculate the number based on the estimated surface of the connectors.
If the connectors have a plating thickness of 
0.000015 inches just find out how many connectors you have and interpolate that to give a total surface area times thickness and so on.

YOU have the connectors and as such are responsible for and has the best possibilities to get a number as correct as possible.


----------



## domus1212 (May 8, 2021)

Yes, I calculate. I calculate the approximate surface * x pins per 100g * 10 * 15 microns * gold density and get 1,6g /kg. I will take them with ammonium-thiosulfate leaching -> resin absorption -> thiourea in 3% HCl -> zinc precipitation

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 8, 2021)

Sorry, my mistake not reading yor post correctly.
You had already done the calculations.
Process wise someone else has to pitch in.
I have no experience in thiosulfate, resin or thiourea.
Good luck on your road ahead


----------



## domus1212 (May 9, 2021)

Thank you  ! I will write the result


----------

